# question



## Staubsaugen (Mar 3, 2003)

i went to the petstore today to pick up a mouse for my python, and asked if they were able to get piranha's. The lady said they can't, but she mentioned something about piranha's just killing each other if u keep them in either odd, or even numbers (i don't remember which one). Is this true? She said she's heard from two people that they all kill each other exept for one.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Some people claim that piranhas in even numbers tend to start killing each other off because they can pair off.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I have 4 together now, it was 6 before that,


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

She probably said 'even'. Might be true for small numbers, but in larger groups it's pretty much irrelevant.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> if u keep them in either odd, or even numbers (i don't remember which one). Is this true?


 Piranas can't count, so this is bunk. Piranas will kill regardless of if its 2, 3, 4, 5, or more. If something is not to their liking the fish will be bit, often times this is more to do with the pecking order (larger size vs smaller) or simply because the pirana is hungry and the fish next to it will make a nice meal.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

usually this will tend to lean towards just 2 piranhas becaseu the weaker one will be picked on by the stronger one possibly while the stronger one has nothing else to spread its aggresion out on


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Piranas can't count, so this is bunk. Piranas will kill regardless of if its 2, 3, 4, 5, or more. If something is not to their liking the fish will be bit, often times this is more to do with the pecking order (larger size vs smaller) or simply because the pirana is hungry and the fish next to it will make a nice meal.










very true and good advice


----------



## Staubsaugen (Mar 3, 2003)

yeah, that's what i figured. It didn't really seem to make sense. So just 2 is a bad number?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yes, 2 is bad.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

2 is bad and 41 is worse
MAD


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

MAD, keeping all those fish in a tank that size, I'd assume you would be sure to lose some due to cannibalism. But since I've been here, your number has stayed at 41. WHat's the deal? Did you have more and they took it down to 41 or do you just get a hell of a lot of fin nips? Anyway, I was just wondering. And Oh yeah, I almost forgot, what are their names? :biggrin: J/k


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Piranas can't count, so this is bunk. Piranas will kill regardless of if its 2, 3, 4, 5, or more. If something is not to their liking the fish will be bit, often times this is more to do with the pecking order (larger size vs smaller) or simply because the pirana is hungry and the fish next to it will make a nice meal. [/quote]







to Frank


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

The myths of keeping P's in odd #s are as important as keeping 1 P per 20 gal.. i can be defiable..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

yah 1 in 20g is not always right so i dont really depend on that rule. i just go by how i feel. not always im right though lol. no definite rule to fish keeping when it comes to galons per fish.


----------



## phantom45f (Jan 28, 2003)

to be honest with you Staubsaugen, it all depends on what type of piranhas they are, the most common reds (and other PYGOS) can be kept together and then a piranha such as a Rhom (and other Serras) are really solitary fish (occasionaly poeple have keep golds together) . But most local fish stores only have reds, so if that is that case they are wrong, you can keep a bunch (depending on tank size)


----------

